# Masters Uniforms?



## IcemanSK (Nov 8, 2005)

I've noticed a lot of BB's in TKD wear the diamond patterned uniform jackets of Hapkido. Is this a masters thing? Or is it just a BB thing?


----------



## karatekid1975 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey Iceman  I think the diamond jacket is a preference. It could be for those that mix TKD and Hapkido (or teach both seperate). My master instructor doesn't wear them. He just wears the typical TKD style uniform in either all black or white with black trim (the rest of us have to wear all white. BB's wear the black trim uniforms).


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 8, 2005)

In my 1st school, my master instructor wore a diamond style (white) w/ white pants w/ a red stripe. Only the BB's wore black stripes (the rest of us were all in white). Once I hit BB, I went nuts w/ different kinds. I once wore a Red & Black velcro close uniform to a TKD tourney. I changed into a traditional dobok for forms, tho.

I love the simple style my instructor wore. I'm looking for a loop hole to wear something similiar @ 2nd Dan. I'm not finding it, tho.


----------



## Miles (Nov 11, 2005)

That "diamond" pattern dobok is something I've seen TKD Jidokwan folks wear.  Hapkidoin also wear them, but generally without the striped lapels.

Miles


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 11, 2005)

Miles said:
			
		

> That "diamond" pattern dobok is something I've seen TKD Jidokwan folks wear. Hapkidoin also wear them, but generally without the striped lapels.
> 
> Miles


 
I've seen it on JiDo Kwan folks, too. Our school was Chung Do Kwan. My instructor wore a white diamond pattern jacket w/ no stripes.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 12, 2005)

I only ever heard that Hapkido Masters wore diamond-patterned tops with plain trim, though it appears that trend has changed.


----------



## JanneM (Nov 20, 2005)

HI all for a long time!

THe diamond shape to jidokwan (and from there to many other schools too) masters uniform are from the shapes in judo7yudo uniform. As you know jidokwan was an old yudo school and many of the influences (the diamond shaped uniforms and heavy emphasis onfighting for exsaple) are from yudo.


----------



## Miles (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi Janne!  Welcome back!

Anyone ever see those diamond-pattern doboks in a v-neck?  There was an instructor in Canada whose black belts wore those.  Name is escaping me...been kicked in the head too many times...

Miles


----------



## stoneheart (Dec 18, 2005)

Can someone explain if there is a symbolic meaning behind the diamond pattern uniforms?  I personally think they are hideous, but different strokes for different folks.


----------



## DuneViking (Jan 22, 2006)

Have not seen any in our club wear the diamond. Master's uniform with black border on lapel and cuffs for 4th dan and up, though I have only seen our GM wear it .


----------

